# Lenovo T470p with Intel 8265/8275 wifi trouble

## silverjam

[url]Hi all,

Got me a Lenovo T470p with the following Wifi controller:

```

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 8265 / 8275 (rev 78)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Wireless 8265 / 8275

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 137

        Memory at f2200000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

        Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [40] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 00-28-f8-ff-ff-68-b3-a7

        Capabilities: [14c] Latency Tolerance Reporting

        Capabilities: [154] L1 PM Substates

        Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

        Kernel modules: iwlwifi

```

From the above, everything looks okay, and the iwlwifi module is loaded.

However, it has trouble connecting. Sometimes it takes 5+ retries in NetworkManager. Now, I got this error in 'dmesg':

```

[  228.629500] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Microcode SW error detected.  Restarting 0x82000000.

[  228.629504] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: CSR values:

[  228.629506] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: (2nd byte of CSR_INT_COALESCING is CSR_INT_PERIODIC_REG)

[  228.629591] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:        CSR_HW_IF_CONFIG_REG: 0X00c89000

[  228.629644] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:          CSR_INT_COALESCING: 0X00000040

[  228.629697] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:                     CSR_INT: 0X00000000

[  228.629750] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:                CSR_INT_MASK: 0X00000000

[  228.629803] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:           CSR_FH_INT_STATUS: 0X00000000

[  228.629856] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:                 CSR_GPIO_IN: 0X00000010

[  228.629909] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:                   CSR_RESET: 0X00000000

[  228.629963] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:                CSR_GP_CNTRL: 0X08040005

[  228.630016] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:                  CSR_HW_REV: 0X00000230

[  228.630069] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:              CSR_EEPROM_REG: 0Xd55555d5

[  228.630122] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:               CSR_EEPROM_GP: 0Xd55555d5

[  228.630175] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:              CSR_OTP_GP_REG: 0Xd55555d5

[  228.630228] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:                 CSR_GIO_REG: 0X001f0042

[  228.630281] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:            CSR_GP_UCODE_REG: 0X00000000

[  228.630334] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:           CSR_GP_DRIVER_REG: 0X00000000

[  228.630387] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:           CSR_UCODE_DRV_GP1: 0X00000000

[  228.630440] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:           CSR_UCODE_DRV_GP2: 0X00000000

[  228.630520] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:                 CSR_LED_REG: 0X00000060

[  228.630635] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:        CSR_DRAM_INT_TBL_REG: 0X8842b7c2

[  228.630688] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:        CSR_GIO_CHICKEN_BITS: 0X07800200

[  228.630741] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:             CSR_ANA_PLL_CFG: 0Xd55555d5

[  228.630794] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:      CSR_MONITOR_STATUS_REG: 0Xc03803c0

[  228.630847] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:           CSR_HW_REV_WA_REG: 0X0001001a

[  228.630900] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:        CSR_DBG_HPET_MEM_REG: 0Xffff0010

[  228.630903] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: FH register values:

[  228.630969] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:         FH_RSCSR_CHNL0_STTS_WPTR_REG: 0X42864400

[  228.630988] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:        FH_RSCSR_CHNL0_RBDCB_BASE_REG: 0X04286430

[  228.631055] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:                  FH_RSCSR_CHNL0_WPTR: 0X000000b0

[  228.631073] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:         FH_MEM_RCSR_CHNL0_CONFIG_REG: 0X80801054

[  228.631090] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:          FH_MEM_RSSR_SHARED_CTRL_REG: 0X000000fc

[  228.631108] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:            FH_MEM_RSSR_RX_STATUS_REG: 0X07830000

[  228.631126] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:    FH_MEM_RSSR_RX_ENABLE_ERR_IRQ2DRV: 0X00000000

[  228.631143] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:                FH_TSSR_TX_STATUS_REG: 0X07ff0000

[  228.631161] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:                 FH_TSSR_TX_ERROR_REG: 0X00000000

[  228.631360] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Start IWL Error Log Dump:

[  228.631363] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Status: 0x00000000, count: 6

[  228.631365] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Loaded firmware version: 22.391740.0

[  228.631368] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x000028AA | ADVANCED_SYSASSERT          

[  228.631370] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x000002F0 | trm_hw_status0

[  228.631372] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | trm_hw_status1

[  228.631374] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x0000E258 | branchlink2

[  228.631376] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00027324 | interruptlink1

[  228.631378] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | interruptlink2

[  228.631380] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000007 | data1

[  228.631382] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | data2

[  228.631384] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x000325FF | data3

[  228.631385] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | beacon time

[  228.631387] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x0D3EF02F | tsf low

[  228.631389] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | tsf hi

[  228.631391] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | time gp1

[  228.631393] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x0D3EF04B | time gp2

[  228.631395] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | uCode revision type

[  228.631397] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000016 | uCode version major

[  228.631399] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x0005FA3C | uCode version minor

[  228.631401] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000230 | hw version

[  228.631403] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00C89000 | board version

[  228.631405] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x80630051 | hcmd

[  228.631407] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00022000 | isr0

[  228.631409] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | isr1

[  228.631411] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x08005802 | isr2

[  228.631412] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x0041FCC0 | isr3

[  228.631414] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | isr4

[  228.631416] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000110 | last cmd Id

[  228.631418] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | wait_event

[  228.631420] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x0000A324 | l2p_control

[  228.631422] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | l2p_duration

[  228.631424] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000003 | l2p_mhvalid

[  228.631426] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x000000F0 | l2p_addr_match

[  228.631428] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x0000000D | lmpm_pmg_sel

[  228.631430] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x25091923 | timestamp

[  228.631432] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x0000B0C0 | flow_handler

[  228.631756] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Start IWL Error Log Dump:

[  228.631759] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Status: 0x00000000, count: 7

[  228.631764] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000070 | ADVANCED_SYSASSERT

[  228.631769] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | umac branchlink1

[  228.631774] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0xC0082F64 | umac branchlink2

[  228.631778] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0xC0081000 | umac interruptlink1

[  228.631783] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0xC0081000 | umac interruptlink2

[  228.631789] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000800 | umac data1

[  228.631794] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0xC0081000 | umac data2

[  228.631799] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0xDEADBEEF | umac data3

[  228.631803] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000016 | umac major

[  228.631808] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x0005FA3C | umac minor

[  228.631813] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0xC0886280 | frame pointer

[  228.631817] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0xC0886280 | stack pointer

[  228.631822] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x0954010D | last host cmd

[  228.631826] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | isr status reg

[  228.631832] ------------[ cut here ]------------

[  228.631850] WARNING: CPU: 4 PID: 1924 at drivers/net/wireless/intel/iwlwifi/mvm/scan.c:1648 iwl_mvm_report_scan_aborted+0x1ec/0x200 [iwlmvm]

[  228.631855] UMAC scan UID 0 status was not cleaned

[  228.631858] Modules linked in: xt_addrtype br_netfilter vboxpci(O) vboxnetadp(O) vboxnetflt(O) nvidia_drm(PO) nvidia_modeset(PO) vboxdrv(O) nvidia(PO) iwlmvm x86_pkg_temp_thermal e1000e iwlwifi

[  228.631905] CPU: 4 PID: 1924 Comm: irq/137-iwlwifi Tainted: P           O    4.9.34-gentoo #13

[  228.631906] Hardware name: LENOVO 20J6003CMX/20J6003CMX, BIOS R0FET30W (1.10 ) 03/07/2017

[  228.631909]  ffffc90001d0fca0 ffffffff8139bd48 ffffc90001d0fcf0 0000000000000000

[  228.631914]  ffffc90001d0fce0 ffffffff81059dc6 00000670c0081000 ffff8804287b2b20

[  228.631919]  0000000000000000 ffff8804287b1588 0000000082000000 ffff880429008028

[  228.631924] Call Trace:

[  228.631931]  [<ffffffff8139bd48>] dump_stack+0x4d/0x65

[  228.631937]  [<ffffffff81059dc6>] __warn+0xc6/0xe0

[  228.631941]  [<ffffffff81059e2a>] warn_slowpath_fmt+0x4a/0x50

[  228.631950]  [<ffffffffa00a28ac>] iwl_mvm_report_scan_aborted+0x1ec/0x200 [iwlmvm]

[  228.631958]  [<ffffffffa008fc01>] iwl_mvm_nic_restart+0x21/0x150 [iwlmvm]

[  228.631966]  [<ffffffffa008fd7e>] iwl_mvm_nic_error+0x1e/0x30 [iwlmvm]

[  228.631972]  [<ffffffffa00068e5>] iwl_pcie_irq_handle_error+0x65/0x150 [iwlwifi]

[  228.631978]  [<ffffffffa0008f79>] iwl_pcie_irq_handler+0x3a9/0xa90 [iwlwifi]

[  228.631983]  [<ffffffff810aa300>] ? irq_forced_thread_fn+0x60/0x60

[  228.631987]  [<ffffffff810aa31b>] irq_thread_fn+0x1b/0x50

[  228.631990]  [<ffffffff810aa5b5>] irq_thread+0x115/0x190

[  228.631994]  [<ffffffff810aa3f0>] ? wake_threads_waitq+0x30/0x30

[  228.631997]  [<ffffffff810aa4a0>] ? irq_thread_dtor+0xb0/0xb0

[  228.632000]  [<ffffffff81077702>] kthread+0xd2/0xf0

[  228.632004]  [<ffffffff81077630>] ? kthread_park+0x60/0x60

[  228.632008]  [<ffffffff81a28612>] ret_from_fork+0x22/0x30

[  228.632011] ---[ end trace 62185d53f2f97caa ]---

[  228.632019] ieee80211 phy0: Hardware restart was requested

[  229.304604] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[  229.305071] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[  229.423097] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[  229.423686] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

```

I just wondered, if it's because I have an unstable firmware loaded. I found this commit on linux-firmware indicating that a new firmware is available upstream, but don't really have a clue what's wrong.

Anybody?

~/Silverjam[/url]

----------

## charles17

Please consider changing the topic to reflect problems with NetworkManger and work through the iwlwifi wiki article.

Then post your condensed dmesg output according to https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Iwlwifi#dmesg with the correct replacements.

----------

## silverjam

Ehh.. It doesn't look like a NetworkManager issue to me, when the starting error is "Microcode SW error detected.  Restarting 0x82000000.".

Wifi is working. It just takes several retries (firmware crashes?) before it's there.

----------

## roarinelk

 *silverjam wrote:*   

> Ehh.. It doesn't look like a NetworkManager issue to me, when the starting error is "Microcode SW error detected.  Restarting 0x82000000.".
> 
> Wifi is working. It just takes several retries (firmware crashes?) before it's there.

 

That's a bug in the iwlwifi driver and/or firmware.  Please report this to linuxwifi@intel.com.

----------

## charles17

 *roarinelk wrote:*   

> That's a bug in the iwlwifi driver and/or firmware.  Please report this to linuxwifi@intel.com.

 

And compare to https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=225005

----------

## silverjam

 *roarinelk wrote:*   

> That's a bug in the iwlwifi driver and/or firmware.  Please report this to linuxwifi@intel.com.

 

Thanks for the lead. I've done that now. 

I tried to update lto sys-kernel/inux-firmware-99999999. However, everything stopped working, since the kernel modules need to know about the new firmware versions. Guess I just have to be patient then....

~Silverjam

----------

